# Electric blue Ram white bump on head



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

We got two EBRs nine days ago for our heavily planted and well established 20 gallon long. Tankmates are two panda garra, one bristlenose pleco, two Dario Dario and six celestial pearl danios all of which have been in this tank over a year. Our water out of the tap is about 7.6 ph but we have used the driftwood and Indian almond leaves to bring the ph to neutral or slightly acidic. We started mixing RO water 50/50 with tap for water changes last night. Did a 35% pwc last night. This morning we spotted this white pimple like bump on its head. It may have been there yesterday but we can't say for certain. Did water test immediately and are as follows: ph 7.1, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrates about 2.5 ppm, phosphates around .75 but we find this test exceptionally hard to read (greyish color unlike any color on the chart so we just off of color tones, does anyone else have issues reading this test?), kh 3, and gH 7. Temperature is 78, but we have been slowly trying to bump it up to 80. It was 77 when we put the ebrs in. Seems the dial needs turned a lot more to get it to climb than anticipated. Here are several pics, please if you read this and have any thoughts, let us know. These are my girl's babies and she doesn't want to lose 30 dollar a piece fish. I do have metro on hand, which I know works on HITH disease as well as others, but I'd rather not just try throwing things at it. Sorry for the crappy pics, it doesn't like staying still for the iPhone.


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

I think it just bumped its head. It should heal up within a week. I would suggest melafix, but i think it would be fine healing on its own. 
However, if the womb itself starts to widen and get redder... its a bacterial infection.

If you can get a better pic of the head, we can confirm.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, it doesn't look so much like a bump but rather a wound or void. I was able to get a couple more pics that are a little better but without a macro lens this is the limit of what I can get.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone that has had experience with this please HELP. The bigger ram has a spot on his head that developed overnight just like the smaller one's.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Well hopefully I am not taking too big or aggressive a step with this but since no one was answering and obviously symptoms are showing up overnight therefore progressing fairly rapidly, I took measures. Whether they are right or not I guess I will find out. I looked at several of the meds at the lfs and noticed the one that was recommended by the girl there had metronidazole and praziquentel as its active ingredients. I have also read that metro was utilized for HITH disease. I have a big thing of metro at the house, so I bought a bottle of prazipro and a bottle of melafix. I dosed with all three of these last night and will follow the recommended use and dosing for each for about a week and see what happens. If anyone can say not to use all three of these together and why, please speak up. This is in a heavily planted tank and I wasn't sure if adding Epsom salt would be bad considering the other tank mates and the plants. Thoughts?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

A little update. I have been dosing metro daily as well as melafix and will dose prazipro again today (3 day mark), and it seems that the spots are subsiding. They aren't as bright white as they had been. The fish look better acting wise as well. They were getting fairly reclusive but yesterday they were front and center with fins splayed out and happy looking. Hopefully this is the ticket. I will do a decent water change Sunday night and redose the prazipro, metro, and melafix and continue the metro and melafix to probably the ten day mark.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I got home late last night and did my maintenance on three tanks. The last one was the 20 long with the Rams. I wasn't able to get a good lock at the second one but the one that was more front and center seemed as if the white mark/wound or whatever it may be is gone. If its not gone then its 90% better. It was about 12:30AM when I started working on that tank so I'm hoping that my eyes werent playing a wishful thinking game with me.


----------

